

Interview of Stephen Wolfram and more details about his personal analytics - lispython
http://quantifiedself.com/2012/03/the-computational-quantified-self-a-qa-with-stephen-wolfram/

======
carterschonwald
The detail I find really remarkable is that all the data collection systems
are almost entirely passive! What would it take to be able to put that sort of
logging/ tracking system together for the normal technical user?

~~~
pazimzadeh
Technically, Google has a lot of this data for each of us. It would be nice if
they let us see it.

